

Where I Program - Independent Developer's Cribs - hermitcrab
http://successfulsoftware.net/2009/07/27/where-i-program/

======
huhtenberg
<http://www.deskography.org/desks/top-rated>

Most notably -
[http://www.deskography.org/media/desks/images/brian_desk_jpg...](http://www.deskography.org/media/desks/images/brian_desk_jpg_640x640_q85.jpg)

------
jamongkad
I really dig offices with natural lighting in place. It creates a very homey
atmosphere which is conducive to working on hard problems.

~~~
staunch
I like it too, but I think I'm actually much more productive in a cave-like
atmosphere...

~~~
biohacker42
Same here, but long term it's not good for your mental state. Just like
sprinting as hard as you can every day would ruin your knees.

------
frossie
I found the 5 monitor setup is interesting. Some of our ops (!= programmer)
people have multiple (>2 monitors) but I have found there's no much point
going beyond 3, tops 4 because then you start losing sight of important things
happening in them. In my experience it is much better to optimise the real
estate on 2 widescreen or 3 regular monitors.

But hey, we're all different.

------
seldo
I'm glad to see everybody seems to have 2+ widescreen monitors. Where I work,
an amazing number of people work off a single laptop-sized screen all day. I
don't understand how they can do it; it makes me wonder if I'm some kind of
programmer-'tard who needs special equipment to function. Good to get some
affirmation to the contrary.

~~~
jrockway
The equipment is not so important. I have written some great applications
hunched over my 9" eeepc. Generally, I use a 24" monitor and happy hacking
keyboard, though; which definitely makes things easier. (It also makes it
easier to get distracted by HN, though.)

~~~
Retric
I spent a while coding on a 15" Lenovo laptop and it works because the
resolution is 1920 x 1200. I still like to use multiple monitors but it's not
really necessary.

Worst coding environment was probably one of those CRT iMac's running OS 8.

------
crux_
Reminds me of the 'desktop pictures' from the LD48 contests. :)

(<http://ludumdare.com>)

The more ambitious folks record time-lapses of themselves (and their
monitors).

------
leftnode
Where I work: <http://blog.leftnode.com/blog/entry/2>

On an Amazon Door Desk I built myself, with whiteboard glued on the top for
quick note jotting.

~~~
dugmartin
I'm a big fan of the whiteboard top myself although lately I've switched to
cheap spiralbound notebooks so that I can look back at my random notes.

~~~
leftnode
I have those for long term notes (notes from a meeting for example), but if a
customer calls and I need to jot down a phone number or something really
quick, having a whiteboard desktop is great.

------
JustRick
Just Setups on Flickr has a decent collection of people's work spaces.
<http://www.flickr.com/groups/justsetups/pool/>

~~~
Dobbs
How can anyone stand those nasty apple keyboards. Apple makes wonderful
computers but their keyboards and mice are some of the worst I have ever had
the displesure of using.

~~~
gurraman
I concur with the notion of the mice being among the worst I've used, but I
love their aluminum keyboards.

------
jasonhonaker
I haven't yet switched to multiple monitors. My laptop and I have been through
so much coding together, it might just feel like cheating to start using my
desktop.

~~~
ido
Using a laptop's built-in keyboard & monitor for long stretches of time is
unergonomic.

------
pmichaud
I like my office a lot, with two full walls of windows. I have enough room for
two desks, 5 monitors, and a couch/coffee table for sitting and thinking. I
use 3 monitors for my main computer, and I find that it's the perfect amount
of real estate.

------
jodrellblank
Don't miss <http://www.stefandidak.com/office/index.php>

